# Saltfork ice?



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

Can any one tell me if morning glory or the dam is clear? Even if the ice is breakable enough to crush my way to open water. Wanting to get the boat out...


----------



## casual_observer (Dec 14, 2012)

Was by there this morning. The dam was all clear and it looked like it down by the launch ramp too.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Out there yesterday. Fished the spillway. Not much ice on lake but ice patches floating around and hard to see.
Good way to tear up a lower unit. Have fun, go slow..


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

Still ice out there? Going tomorrow.


----------



## Big Oil (Sep 19, 2014)

No ice. That lake is open


----------



## Trey(KatfishKing) (Feb 1, 2017)

He


Dragline said:


> Out there yesterday. Fished the spillway. Not much ice on lake but ice patches floating around and hard to see.
> Good way to tear up a lower unit. Have fun, go slow..


hey I have never fished Salt Fork spillway in the winter. Did you catch anything?


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

ironhead550 said:


> Can any one tell me if morning glory or the dam is clear? Even if the ice is breakable enough to crush my way to open water. Wanting to get the boat out...


Been wanting to get out there myself. I'm sure I don't have to tell u but if water low watch that morning glory ramp. Several people I seen looking for lower unit parts last fall


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm going to take a ride around Saltfork just for something to do. I'll take some pictures and post later today.


----------

